

Solutions to SICP Exercises - qhoxie
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3035

======
antiform
I believe this has been linked before:
[<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=167335>]

------
debt
Where do people find the time to do this?

~~~
rkowalick
Knowledge is power. Arm yourself.

